# ADA leg band lookup?



## parulidae (Dec 31, 2014)

Does anyone know where we can search for a dove's leg band code? It's nowhere to be found on the ADA website. I'd like to make sure my bird's leg band information is up to date since her address just changed. Thanks!


----------



## fanmanic (May 27, 2009)

*ADA Band ID*

I have the band records 2000- 2006. The current secretary has recent records. Go to www.americandoveassociation.com


----------



## parulidae (Dec 31, 2014)

I appreciate the information! I joined the ADA several weeks ago and have received no information from them about how to access member only areas on the website or anything like that. I'd like to access back issues of Doveline, etc. Anyway, now I know where to look for the band records if the ADA ever gets back to me. Thank you!


----------

